# Internal Error when registering Paperwhite



## Rose_cat

I bought a paperwhite from ebay and can't register it as it comes up with an internal error every time I try. I phoned Amazon and they said it must be registered to someone else, but in settings it says unregistered. Were they telling me in a kind way that it was stolen?


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm surprised Amazon didn't tell you out and out what the problem was, rather than it 'might' be registered to someone else. I would have thought if you were able to give them the serial number, they could tell you for definite if it had been reported stolen or lost and was therefore disabled to stop anyone else registering it.

Did you speak the the ordinary Amazon CS or Kindle CS? These are the numbers to use:-

Amazon US
In the US: 1-866-321-8851
International: 1-206-266-0927.

Amazon UK
In the UK: 0800 496 2449
International: +44 203 356 6212

You can also get CS to call you back or email them – click on “Contact Us” on the right hand side of the main support page.

If you don't get any joy, ask to speak to a supervisor and keep going till you get a direct answer.


----------



## Morf

Agree with Lin's comments.

If you still don't get any success, I would contact the ebay seller.

If they are friendly and helpful, ask them to visit My Kindle (www.amazon.com/myk) and remove the Kindle from their account.

If they're not friendly and not helpful, raise it with ebay and reject it as faulty. 

Make sure you use recorded delivery when you send it back, and you should get your money back automatically (not sure about the return postage).


----------

